# How do I clean a non-plastic engine bay?



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

I searched but not really found any answers on how best to detail old classic, retro type cars with the engine bays filled with real metal parts instead of plastics shrouding everywhere question is what products should i use and method to take? 

It doesnt seem simple because wiring often exposed type, the have more open sources for water to creep inside the cabin along with oil and dirt build up. The large exposed metal areas often iron or porous alloy both heavily stained from decades which isnt so much a problem its the filth cemented on top. 

Thanks


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi with mine I used good old gunk and a bit of engine cleaner sprayed on missing all the vital parts and work it in with a sponge then rinse out the sponge and dap at the bits that have been cleaned. If you are still a bit scared of putting water in an engine with exposed wires etc put plastic bags over them and lightly tape them up. 
I did that to mine its very time consuming but got there. I suppose its just piece of mind really manually cleaning the engine instead of tfr and a jet wash doing all the work. To shine my engine bay up I use auto glym super resin polish on the metal work and sometimes use auto glym vynil and rubber care on pipe work.

This is how mine turned out when it was finished a while back




























Hope that helped mate


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pics it looks a very nice and detailed indeed.

I rather not use a jet wash because last time I got detailer in to do the job cost me 3 weeks fixing my mates car afterwards. Many cars I get in have wiring and cables exposed as yours are but where the heck do you start? How do you get all the rubber pipe work so nice?


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Best bet is using Surfex HD with a lot of microfibre cloth's and brushes. Just some good old fashioned elbow grease. Metal polishes are everywhere but i recommend ALU. Then cover the wires/plastics with a protectant like 303 aero. But Surefex HD is your first port of call 

Edit: I know what you mean about jetting an engine bay, but preparation is the key. Make sure everything is water tight before hand and you should have no problems. Dont go hell for leather on it, just be careful on a lowish pressure and youll be ok.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with Panther.

For the cleaning and degreasing in the engine bay Surfex HD with brushes and old microfiber cloths is what I use. To prevent rinsing with excessive amount of water I follow Surfex HD with a spray and wipe of ONR. For the plastics dressing I use 303.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I stick to auto glym v+r cleaner seems to always do the job wipe on then buff to a dull shine. Auto sol for the plenum chamber on top and super resin auto glym for paint work. Like panther said prep is key cover everything electrical and just use a hose pipe so you can actually direct the water to where you want it instead of the jet wash spray going everywhere. Use detailing brushes like the one with a bend at the end for doing interior cleaning with you can get them from monza. They get in to small spaces that if your like me mallet hands wont fit into haha. Just take your time and dont rush it it took me a couple of days to get it like this but if you follow my showroom thread you should get a good idea of how to do this once its all been done.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Panther said:


> Best bet is using Surfex HD with a lot of microfibre cloth's and brushes. Just some good old fashioned elbow grease. Metal polishes are everywhere but i recommend ALU. Then cover the wires/plastics with a protectant like 303 aero. But Surefex HD is your first port of call
> 
> I agree with Panther, Surfex and plenty of mf's, note be careful with Surfex on any anodised finishes (if there are any) as it may and can stain/streak. Plenty of different size and shaped brushes to aid cleaning difficult nooks and crannies.


----------

